# Congrats to Deez_nuts!



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Dearest Macosx members,
     Greetings!  I would like to first of all say how fun this past week or two has been.  You see, originally, I was very pissed.  I was kicked off of this beatiful place very swiftly.  Not with three warnings... not with two warnings... hardly even one.  I was told to watch my behavior and planned to do so.  The next day what do I find?  I have been kicked off, my posts erased, and no choice but to retaliate in some form or another.  Im a nice guy.  If you ask I will behave.  I beleive I have proven that under my new identity.  You all were very nice to me... some of you even complemented me on how well I fit in.  Geee, don't I feel special.  I will continue to act in a civilized manner if not pissed off again.  I think if that this teaches you anything, that you need to have some patience with people.  Give them a chance, you might find out that they are tolerable.

If you haven't got it yet... I AM DEEZ_NUTS!!!  AND DON'T F*CK WITH DEEZ_NUTS!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

=======

HA !

=======


----------



## dlookus (Feb 19, 2002)

This is comical to me. Congrats Deez Nutz. How shocking.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

Yes... congrats deez_nuts.


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

well, i also hope that this teaches you that people respond to you based upon how you present yourself. for the most part you have been fun this time around. I noticed you slip into something close to your old behaviors a couple of times but you seemed to catch yourself. 

Yes, i would say you are a nice guy when you want to be. and i just hope you continue to want to be. LTM is much nicer to have around than nutz ever was.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

nahhhh... they are both party animals.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *well, i also hope that this teaches you that people respond to you based upon how you present yourself. for the most part you have been fun this time around. I noticed you slip into something close to your old behaviors a couple of times but you seemed to catch yourself.
> 
> Yes, i would say you are a nice guy when you want to be. and i just hope you continue to want to be. LTM is much nicer to have around than nutz ever was.  *



I totally second that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

CMON guys... you know you loved the deez_nuts and Nummi show in the windoze CE forum.


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

NOT


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

it is ok ED.. you can admit it...  you LOVED  the CE forum.


----------



## sithious (Feb 19, 2002)

what a waste of time. i'd sooner watch drying paint.


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

agreed sithious, do you have any drying paint? if not, i have grass that is growing. fresh rain today so it may be accelerating.


----------



## sithious (Feb 19, 2002)

no prob, ed, i can send you some drying paint over ... : )
it rained here too, so the grass also seems a valid option ...  anyone else interested?


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

i say we go with the grass seeing as how the weather has made it an optimum experience. plus less labor involved. 

not to mention how much slower the paint will dry in this humidity.


----------



## sithious (Feb 19, 2002)

grass sounds good, ed ...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

can i join you?  I know something that is even more fun... listening to a graphic publications teacher talk about all the special features in M$ word for 45 min a day.   that is sooooo much fun.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

look at his tiny little eyes. ahahaha


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

so sithious, isn't it about time you stopped back by herve's and had another wheeeeee?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Im so glad to be back!  Time to kick some ass.  The only real beef I had with anyone is to Admiral.  He is the only who reported that he had turned us in!  Grrrrrr!  Everyone else... were cool!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Im so glad to be back!  Time to kick some ass.  The only real beef I had with anyone is to Admiral.  He is the only who reported that he had turned us in!  Grrrrrr!  Everyone else... were cool! *



I think not... Admiral asked you guys to stop (about three times), I e-mail the Admin and ask that he put a stop to you guys.

I think your _beef_ is less with the Admiral and the Admin and more with me.


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

and guys, when racerX gets to the point where he wants you removed, you have gone waaay tooo far. He is one of the most tolerant of obnoxiousness of anyone on this site !!

just be glad you are back. please continue to play nice and we'll all coexist just fine. 

also, it was a very good idea of you two to start your own thread. be as stupid as you want in there as far as i am concerned. just don't let it spill over this time. and don't be offended if we don't play with you there.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

RacerX... well, I see that you would rather consider yourself an enemy than a friend.  Thats your call.  I have no beef with the Admin, he is just following orders.  As for Admiral... just because he was bitching at us for... doing what again... tell him to bite me.  If he wants to piss me off openly thats his call to.  I'm entitled to my opinion... and I will express it.  Let me guess, he will be mad because I dont like him... run and tell the Admin. Well you know what... I can make as many fake id's, names, signatures I want. I will come back!  Not that I will intentionally try to piss you off... but if I am kicked off again... you will all feel my wrath.

Have a nice day.  This discussion is over.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

> _little boy DEEZ_NUTS_
> *RacerX... well, I see that you would rather consider yourself an enemy than a friend. Thats your call.*



Actually I _consider_ you _rather_ offensive, enemy/friend makes no difference to me. But if you are an enemy of one of my friend... I'd say you have problems. 



> *I'm entitled to my opinion... and I will express it.*



Me too, I just express my opinions better. 



> *Not that I will intentionally try to piss you off... but if I am kicked off again... you will all feel my wrath. *



lol! Little boy makes little noise. You have no credit in this forum, and you can't gain any if you have to continually come up with new identities. Keep burning those bridges!



> *This discussion is over.*



What discussion?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

I see you like to talk.  Go ahead... but dont expect me to honor you with a response.

Trust me... coming up with new identities will get quite old after a while.  I will learn that I shouldn't be wasting my time... just so I have to talk to low lifes... like yourself. 

Serve...set...spike!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

I've seen many of your responces... none of them contained anything that could be mistaken as _honor_.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 19, 2002)

This thread started off on the right foot....

...and then tripped all the way down the stairs.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

there were no stairs... just a strait drop off.  or just a really steeeeeeeeeeep hill.

Congrats to Deez_nuts


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 20, 2002)

Racerx:
So what... you want me to apologize for what?... being me.  For one if you dont want to see what I have to say.... DONT COME INTO THE THREAD! DUH!  Am I suposed to feel small?  You are the bigger man... happy?  If you dont like me dont talk to me.  You arent going to change the way I act.  Just because you are older I should listen to you?  Fuck that!  Ohhh no!  I used fuck...again! Report me!  Kick me off... you would like that wouldnt you. Gimme a break... Im imature and I love it!

It fell off the cliff and smeared all over the jagged rocks below!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Racerx:
> Im imature and I love it!
> *



same here


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 20, 2002)

This is a fair request:
That I promise I will not judge any person only as a teenager.  You will constantly remind yourself that some of my generation judges people by their race, their beleifs, or by the color of their skin and this is no more right than saying all teenagers are drunken dope adicts or glue sniffers.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 20, 2002)

Small correction... you're imature and _don't know any better_.

I never ask for you to _apologize_. I could careless if you ever apologize (and to whom would you apologize, everyone you offend?). I do find it funny that you feel the need to pat yourself on the back for breaking the rules (again). You could have just as easily just been another happy member, but you _had_ to make a point.

We have plenty of _adults_ here that happen to be the same age as you, only they have two things that you and Nummi seem to be missing... intelligence and self-control. These are not short comings of your age group, they seem to be unique to you and Nummi. Please don't try to bring them down (or you guys up) by trying to group yourselves in with them.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey... if you want to talk about intelligence... LTM and I both have had 3.7 GPAs and above this year.  (not that book smart is everything)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

RacerX:
You know... you are a very hard guy to please.  I tell you what... I dont care! HA!  If you are so big and mighty like you make yourself out to be... will you please tell me how I am supposed to act.  You come into a thread labeled "Congrats to deez_nuts"  What the fuck do you expect.  If you dont want to hear me, GO SOMEWHERE ELSE!  I have contained my useless posts in here.  It is your choice to come in here and read this.  Tell me... WHY IS THAT?  I act like an adult outside of these two or three threads.  Like we are the only two that are imature.  Have you ever been in the cuss forum?  They contain their language there... and so will I to this thread.  

He shoots... he SCORES!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

YEAH!  congrats to Deez_nuts... I mean... LessThanMighty (blink detones)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

I think we are now done with the Racer character.  Havent you got the desentcy (spelling...yes I know I suck)  to turn on ICQ, Nummi.  I searched the entire mentor high website... there are no pictures of the gymnastics team... or the assembly.  WTF!  Is there no god?!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

you do not need those pics... you have you Sports Ill, swimsuit ED now.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Yes but the pages are sticking together already!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Yes but the pages are sticking together already!  *




you are lucky you are in a Deez_Nuts forum !!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

You're right. I am.  SO WHAT!?  I give you permission to do your worst.  You couldn't insult me well if your life depended on it.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

> _aka deez_nuts_
> *You know... you are a very hard guy to please. I tell you what... I dont care! HA! If you are so big and mighty like you make yourself out to be... will you please tell me how I am supposed to act.*



I don't make myself out to be anything... I surely wouldn't throw out IQ or GPA numbers to try and make myself look good (or congratulate myself for nothing, ie. _He shoots... he SCORES!_). And you can't seem to keep your logical straight either, one minute you're saying _I don't care_ and the next you're asking _WHY IS THAT?_ So which is it? Do you care or don't you? There are threads I don't take time to look at (the _cus_ thread and your _show_ are two that don't interest me), but you taking time to congratulate yourself in public, I can have some fun with that. 

See the problem here is that you are very young and insecure with yourself, which leads me to believe that you have a very thin skin (you seem very sensitive when others point out things about you). What can I say, you started to jump on both the Admiral and Admin (both of whom I consider to be friends), you didn't add me in your attacks (I hate to be left out of those things), so I thought I would... pick on you a little. It is more of a hobby than anything, and you are right... to my knowledge you have conducted yourselves maturely outside of these few forums. But you have to admit that it wasn't the case before.

Besides, if you stop being such an easy target, I'll go wait for some unsuspecting troll to wonder into the forum to pick on.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

So I am an easy target because you dont like me.  Yes, now I understand completely.  What do you expect us to act like in these threads?  I act the way I do here because no one gives a damn.  If people actually cared about what went on in these threads the cuss forum would be long gone.  I will behave when I need to.  Until that day comes I would appretiate if you mind your own fucking business. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

How about this, I make you my business... I love playing with people who can't take it as good as (they thing) they can give it.



> _posted by baby deez_
> *Have a nice day.*



What, no "score" or "spike"? Have we stopped the self congratulating thing?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

"How about this, I make you my business... "

Just F off.  can you do that for me?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

I suppose the best thing you could waste your time on is to tell us we are imature, right?  I would consider that to be a waste of time.  I see you can dish it out very quickly... but you seem to be missing the big picture here..... GO AWAY!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

wait... isn't it imature to pick on someone?  Racer?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

Is that the best that some with a 3.7 GPA can do? I would have expected better. At least put some thought into it guys.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

You think a guy of my intelect would waste his brain power with a simpleton like you.  HA!

yes i know i cant spell


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

no thanks... I am not going to spend much time on this.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *You think a guy of my intelect would waste his brain power with a simpleton like you.  HA!*



I don't care if you can spell, it least that was a little better. The only thing you are missing is the actual brain power of which you speak (very little evidence of it so far, and Nummi has show none what so ever... but what can we expect  ).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *...Nummi has show[n] none what so ever... but what can we expect  ). *



yeah?.... well... nice hair.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

Why, thank you.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Why, thank you.  *



you are welcome... I hope you look just like your sexy avatar racer.  I am getting wet.


THAT IS ENOUGH!


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

lol!

What is the matter little Nummi, you sound so down.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *What is the matter little Nummi, you sound so down. *



Nothing is wrong big Racer X. I just had a great night with my girlfriend.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice to hear that. TGIFriday's I take it. Does she know you have a thing for avatars?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Does she know you have a thing for avatars? *




no, she does not.  but we will make that our little secret. (and the rest of the OSX forum.)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

speaking of my girlfriend...  her mom is a huge windows follower.  she teaches windows at a community college!  whenever I am over her house... she makes some kind of stupid mac comment.  could this be a problem?


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

Keeping secrets from her already!   That is going to be a short relationship (oh, sorry, your 16, that makes it a crush doesn't it?).


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

Buy her a Mac (something small like a Duo)! (worked for me with my wife, better than flowers)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *That is going to be a short relationship (oh, sorry, your 16, that makes it a crush doesn't it?). *




short relationship... I hope not.  we have been dating almost 2 months now.


not a crush...


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *not a crush... *



I'm kidding! I met my first wife when I was your age.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *I'm kidding! I met my first wife when I was your age. *




wow!  really?  how many wives have you had? if you do not mind me asking.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

-2-

The first one was one of my high school teachers (it only lasted 11 years).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *The first one was one of my high school teachers (it only lasted 11 years). *




a teacher... whoa!  Nutz would go crazy if he was here.  there are a couple of teachers at our out school that are very attractive.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

It is actually funny that it worked out (for as long as it did). We where just close _friends_ until the end of my junior year... loved my senior year though!  ...and most of the next 9 years after that (if I hadn't, I would not have gotten married again).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

well racer... it has been a pleasure talking with you... but I have to go... getting late... and iHave to take a leak really bad.  have a good one...


----------



## RacerX (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here ... see ya!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

What the fuck do you think you are doing Nummi!?  I come in here today and I have to read about you poor excuse of a life.  You make me wanna puke. 

I should have stayed on last night so I could rip on how stupid you are.  All of this wise relationship crap you are dishing out is a load of shit. (This is all coming from a guy who didnt do ANYTHING for V-day, RacerX.)  It is actually sad that you will lose your vigrinity to a girl you have known for less than 2 months.  This seems wrong to me... but im sure you are going to tell me that I "just dont get it".   Well maybe you can explain this to me... I am really quite curious.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *(This is all coming from a guy who didnt do ANYTHING for V-day, RacerX.)  It is actually sad that you will lose your vigrinity to a girl you have known for less than 2 months.  This seems wrong to me... but im sure you are going to tell me that I "just dont get it".   Well maybe you can explain this to me... I am really quite curious. *



I did not have to buy her anything to show her my love...


You just don't get it.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 23, 2002)

Ahh yes... I hope you read that RacerX.  These are GREAT words of wise-dom from Nummi.  This is what school and T.V. teaches us.  I dont know where he gets these delusions of grandeur.  (thats probably not how you spell it...but at least I try.... thats more than what I can say about Nummi)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Ahh yes... I hope you read that RacerX.  These are GREAT words of wise-dom from Nummi.  This is what school and T.V. teaches us.  I dont know where he gets these delusions of grandeur.  (thats probably not how you spell it...but at least I try.... thats more than what I can say about Nummi)*



this is what school teaches us?  I think T.V. and school/society shows us the opposite.  "grandeur", I bet you had to look that up on dictionary.com.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 24, 2002)

What the hell are you talking about?  You understand I am just giving you a hard time about this.  You have never once taken the advise from anyone, even my parents.   The embarrassing conversations I have had with them has actually taught me something..... that you are doing it all wrong.  The only reason the shit you pull is working is because your girlfriend is probably as screwed up as you are.

dictionary.com is amazing.... so Fuck off!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *You have never once taken the advise from anyone, even my parents.   ....you are doing it all wrong.  The only reason the shit you pull is working is because your girlfriend is probably as screwed up as you are.*




"...you are doing it all wrong."

----- Am I really? what am i doing wrong?  we are both happy.  And that is all that matters.

fuck anyone that thinks you have to buy your partner something everytime some stupid ass holiday comes up.  f that.  I do not pull any shit.  She _is_ just as screwed up as I am.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

OOHH MY GOD!  YOU ARE STUPIDER (he he)  THAN YOU LOOK!

Its just what you do. Everyone does it.  Its like a tradition.  Being a "non-conformist" is not always good.  You buy stuff for each other... JUST BECAUSE!  You have to be the only dumbass that doesnt ever buy his girlfriend anything. 

Do me a favor.  Ask any guy that is currently hooked up.  Ask him if he buys anything special for his girlfriend.  Just do this for me.  DONT ask Jeff.  He doesnt count.  He is as dumb as you are, maybe even dumber.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *OOHH MY GOD!  YOU ARE STUPIDER (he he)  THAN YOU LOOK!
> 
> Its just what you do. Everyone does it.  Its like a tradition.  Being a "non-conformist" is not always good.  You buy stuff for each other... JUST BECAUSE!  You have to be the only dumbass that doesnt ever buy his girlfriend anything.
> ...



   "F" ThAT! just because... f you!  F everyone.  I am the only dumbass?  GOOD!  I am not going to ask any guy... cause I do not give a rat's ass what they think!  

DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE AN OPINION>>????


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

We are all adults here... you can say fuck.  See look... FUCK YOU, YOU DUMB FUCK!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *We are all adults here... you can say fuck.  See look... FUCK YOU, YOU DUMB FUCK! *




actually... we are not adults, but anyway... does anyone else have an opinion about our little "battle" here?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

I quess no one gives a flying fuck about us. GOOD!  I dont like you either.

Now what were we talking about?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I quess no one gives a flying fuck about us. GOOD!  I dont like you either.
> 
> Now what were we talking about? *




we were talking about buying crap for stupid ass holidays.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 26, 2002)

Ohh yes!  It needs to be done.  End of arguement.  Everyone  has done it, everyone will do it, and everyone will continue to do it.  'nough said.  I am right you are wrong.... either that or extremly lucky.  One of these days you will look back and say, "Yep you were right and I was wrong."  And that my friends will be a revelation.

   Have a good run... why it lasts!"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Ohh yes!  It needs to be done.  End of arguement.  Everyone  has done it, everyone will do it, and everyone will continue to do it.  'nough said.  I am right you are wrong.... either that or extremly lucky.  One of these days you will look back and say, "Yep you were right and I was wrong."  And that my friends will be a revelation.
> 
> Have a good run... why it lasts!"  *



----IT does not need to be done, god damn! fine, let everyone do it... and let them keep doing it... if they think they have to buy something to make their partner happy, that is too bad. and if the partner thinks that person must buy them something... that sucks.  I am not wrong...and I am lucky, Kaylee is too good for me.  

"Have a good run... while it lasts."

---- Thanks a lot you *** ** * *****. **** ***! not cool Rick.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

I suppose that you should feel bad for the entire planet.  You do it as one way to express your love toward one another.  It is something nice that everyone does for everybody else.  People LIKE getting shit... it doesnt matter what they get, as long as they get something.  You cant possibly tell me that she doesnt want anything. That is impossible. IM-FUCKING-POSSIBLE!  What have your ever gotten her?  Nothing.  She buys her own movie tickets, her own food, eveything.... even though you try to pay she wont let you.  I can respect that.  BUT, what are you going to do when her birthday comes around?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *You do it as one way to express your love toward one another. BUT, what are you going to do when her birthday comes around? *




Let me say this one more time for you Rick:

I DO NOT NEED TO BUY HER GIFTS, TO SHOW HER MY LOVE! 

I will get something for her birthday.  which is not untill July 31, so I have time.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 27, 2002)

Then how about this question.  Why will you get her something for her birthday?

(do you see where I am going here?)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Then how about this question.  Why will you get her something for her birthday?*




because it is a major thing.  I do not think I have to buy her something for stupid holidays... V-Day... maybe even christmas.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 28, 2002)

Stupid Holidays?  I guess that it is stupid if billions upon billions of people celebrate it every year.  I guess it is stupid that people decorate, buy things, and do something every year because they like to.  I suppose you think new years is dumb.  St. Patricks day?  CHRISTMAS IS GOING OVER BOARD!  You insult that holiday and there will be billions upon billions of people wanting a chance to kick your ass.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Stupid Holidays?  I guess that it is stupid if billions upon billions of people celebrate it every year.  I guess it is stupid that people decorate, buy things, and do something every year because they like to.  I suppose you think new years is dumb.  St. Patricks day?  CHRISTMAS IS GOING OVER BOARD!  You insult that holiday and there will be billions upon billions of people wanting a chance to kick your ass. *



anyway...
I did not say it was wrong to decorate things, I did not say it was bad to buy things.  I DID NOT SAY THAT. ALL I SAID WAS!  for the millionth time!  I just said it a few posts ago.  but I will say it again, with larger type, so you can read it:

I DO NOT NEED TO BUY HER GIFTS, TO SHOW HER MY LOVE! 


Christmas... I do not even believe in the whole christmas thing.  Should be called ChristMac.  Just don't tell my mom that.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

Then how do you go about showing this thing you call "love"?  Seeing each other all the fucking time is never good.  You will become sick of each other... its just not healty.  Going out?  To the movies.... ohhhhh.... thats a biggie.  Making out all the time?  Doesnt your breath stink?  That would get old quick... even for me.  Besides that shit is nasty... in public anyway.

I cant stand people like that.  "Lets make sure everyone can see me sticking my tongue all the way down her throat."  duh duh duh.  *puking noises*


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Then how do you go about showing this thing you call "love"?  Seeing each other all the fucking time is never good.  You will become sick of each other...
> "Lets make sure everyone can see me sticking my tongue all the way down her throat."
> 
> *




ok... none of your business. I could never get sick of her.  I fucking see you everydaY!

 We are not like that.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 1, 2002)

Tell that to my lunch... that popped up to say hello.

I know you see me everyday.  I get sick of you sometimes.  You are pissing me off right now.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 2, 2002)

Oh yeah ?... drop dead into that hole you are digging.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 2, 2002)

Oh! Do I sense some hostilities?  Why dont you go spend a couple hundred bucks on a dance you really dont want to go to, with people you dont really like.  Except for Bill.  I hope that tonight is so boring and un-bearable for you.  That should teach you, you stuupid mother fucker.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Oh! Do I sense some hostilities?  Why dont you go spend a couple hundred bucks on a dance you really dont want to go to, with people you dont really like.  Except for Bill.  I hope that tonight is so boring and un-bearable for you.  That should teach you, you stuupid mother fucker. *




I think I will...  It was fun.  They just played A LOT of music that I did not like.  But I was with Kaylee, and that is all that matters.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh yes... "I was with my girlfriend"  kissy kissy lovey dovey garbage.  Oh gee... Im soooo envious of you now.  HA!  Standing around for 3+ hours sure seems like a lot of fun.  WASTING over $100 sure seems like a lot of fun.  There is no point to those bloody things.  The only dance that may be worth the effort to go to it the senior prom.... and thats only because you dont want to be the only onw that didnt go.  I dont care who are with or what you are doing.  I would leave as early as possible... especially since you didnt even dance.

If I seem a bit sarcastic in any way.... it because I am.  Im laying it on so thick you could cut it with a knife.

  HA HA!   

You still suck... and thats a fact Jack.  weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 4, 2002)

yes animals do the same


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *yes animals do the same *



Huh?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *-WASTING over $100 sure seems like a lot
> *



- It was not a waste.  I would pay $100 every weekend if it meant I could be with her. (i am not saying is a "whore" by saying I would pay $100 every weekend.  I know that is what you would say Rick.)


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Mar 4, 2002)

Nope... Im sorry but that would be $5,200 a year.  Not a GIRLFRIEND is worth that.  That is insane... I know you are trying to get some sort of idea across but this a bad way of doing it.  Why wouldnt you just NOT spend the money and do something.... less expensive.  I thought you said you dont buy things to show your "love".  This seems like a waste of money for something you dont do.


----------

